
81% of Smartphones powered by Linux (2018) - ashitlerferad
https://haydenjames.io/81-percent-smartphones-powered-by-linux/
======
mikece
Too bad the vast majority of those "Linux powered phones" are completely
useless without Google's Mobile Services (GMS) which is not only closed source
but Google moves more and more functionality into GMS and out of AOSP with
every iteration of Android. The Linux layer under Android is getting more and
more like the Linux layer in Oracle Linux every year. I am very hopeful that
Pinephone and Purism will gain maturity and market share so that a truly open
mobile operating system is viable and has a growing app ecosystem.

~~~
rbanffy
Last time I checked, it was possible to run a full Linux environment on
Android (ie
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cuntubuntu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cuntubuntu&hl=en_IE)).
What exactly do you want to do?

